# Haunted Farmhouse Front Porch



## Bobinhouston (Jul 28, 2013)

i need cool a porch (well nothing raised, but porch-looking entrance nonetheless). Ideas? hillbilly looking, but old and creepy. im thinking a rocking chair, a spooky porch light, maybe a split rail fence, maybe a gate.....need more. thanks for any suggestions! i want to spend time on this as it will be done by 10/26 for a house party and therefore look cool and create a buzz all week. the facade is the first impression.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at some of the threads about the Creepy Family/Katzper's Haunt posted by NoahFentz - there's a list at this link:

http://www.hauntforum.com/search.php?searchid=1420229

He does a type of backwoods haunt that could give you some ideas. He also does a fantastic job of setting a scene and photo-documenting it.


----------

